# Loose rivet fix Help please...



## IGotNuthin' (Feb 20, 2004)

One of the water bottle cage bolt rivets on my LS has come loose (the rivet that the bolt screws into..)
Any advice on a fix, just short of having it drilled out and re-riveted? I doubt Crazy Glue or "liquid nails" will harm the ti, but I wanted to check with you guys first.
Thanks!


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

IGotNuthin' said:


> One of the water bottle cage bolt rivets on my LS has come loose (the rivet that the bolt screws into..)
> Any advice on a fix, just short of having it drilled out and re-riveted? I doubt Crazy Glue or "liquid nails" will harm the ti, but I wanted to check with you guys first.
> Thanks!


You got it! - TF


----------



## IGotNuthin' (Feb 20, 2004)

*Yep*

Hey TF,

Yep, and other than the loose rivet, it is absolutely perfect! I almost shed a tear as I pulled it out of the box!
Would it be possible to get a color copy of the Palmares stuff from your 2001 catalog? 
Shoot me an e-mail at my NIU address...

J


----------



## Fastgaijin (Aug 24, 2005)

*Rivnuts -- David C? Thougts?*

I'm curious to find out how Merlin normally handles this issue. It would be a real pain to strip and ship a frame just for a minor issue such as this. I just bought a new TiWorks TR 6/4, and the rivnuts are not the tightest; this makes me a little nervous. I'm an aviation metalsmith and have the tools / resources to replace them myself, but I can appreciate the difficulty this problem poses.

To answer your question: If you buy / borrow a rivnut puller, you should be able to tighten up your offending rivnut (if it's loose, threading in the puller will be tricky). Here's one type of puller I pulled off the net with a quick google search: http://gallery.bcentral.com/GID4351283P794397-Hand-Tools/HT4-Hand-Rivnut-Rivet-Nut-Puller.aspx

Good Luck,
Jon


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

IGotNuthin' said:


> Hey TF,
> 
> Yep, and other than the loose rivet, it is absolutely perfect! I almost shed a tear as I pulled it out of the box!
> Would it be possible to get a color copy of the Palmares stuff from your 2001 catalog?
> ...


Won't go through at that address. I get a reply from

[email protected]

of

The message that you sent was undeliverable to the following:

C30JRC1 (UNUSED)

Digging through my pile of stuff, I found an extra 2001 catalog. PM your mailing address and I'll mail it to you.

For the cage mount, call one of the 'old time' shops (like RRB) that use to make frames. They can fix anything.

TF


----------



## IGotNuthin' (Feb 20, 2004)

Thanks!
Will do..

J


----------



## IGotNuthin' (Feb 20, 2004)

Or, try [email protected]

J


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Fastgaijin said:


> I'm curious to find out how Merlin normally handles this issue. It would be a real pain to strip and ship a frame just for a minor issue such as this. I just bought a new TiWorks TR 6/4, and the rivnuts are not the tightest; this makes me a little nervous. I'm an aviation metalsmith and have the tools / resources to replace them myself, but I can appreciate the difficulty this problem poses.
> 
> To answer your question: If you buy / borrow a rivnut puller, you should be able to tighten up your offending rivnut (if it's loose, threading in the puller will be tricky). Here's one type of puller I pulled off the net with a quick google search: http://gallery.bcentral.com/GID4351283P794397-Hand-Tools/HT4-Hand-Rivnut-Rivet-Nut-Puller.aspx
> 
> ...


Knowing Litespeed I'm sure they would have you take it to one of their authorized dealers, if you are the original owner. Any competent shop or frame builder can fix it.


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

Any Litespeed shop worth their salt will have the tool to fix the rivnut. While I don't really like them, they are fairly easy to fix/replace.


----------

